# Help, Help, Help, we need a name...



## Old School (Jan 26, 2011)

...so for those of you that dont know us, we're making boards up in Fall City, Wa. and we are ready to go to small scale production with the release of about 16 or so boards this year to give away to local pros and shops to test. We have a couple models we are happy with that we tested last year (by the way, it was a great year in Wa., Crystal just shut down last Saturday) and we are now looking for a good name to go forward with these boards. So I put it out to the riders...you give us a good name that we like and we will give you a free custom board! No strings attached. The names of the company that we are looking so far are "Fall Line Boards" and "Basement Snowboards". You have somethin better? Remember the whole idea here is that these are boards made locally by riders for riders. I myself, have over 25 years of riding experience and my buddy who is making them with me has 15 years (40 years combined). Help me out and if we like it, we'll send you a custom board free of charge! put your thinking caps on folks cause mine is spent.

Cheers. - Big D.:cheeky4:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just call it snowboards.

Also for the love of god do not use the by riders for riders marketing campaign it has been done to death and people are fucking over it.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

On that note, you should have an absolutely not angry snowboard name.

Perhaps, "Rather Pleasant Snowboards" - Made by some alright guys.

Or there's the dark side of the force. Frostborn snowboards - because we're cold and angsty.

EDIT: Oh, hey, there's the greek mythology route, Khione is the goddess of snow, and it makes for a pretty recognizable name with some advertising and graphics themes built in already.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

go the opposite of the norm, go with "the corporation". your slogan should be "we are in it for the money!!!"


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Frontier snowboards
Earthtone snowboards
Horizon snowboards
Vision snowboards
Galaxy snowboards
Simple snowboards
Grassroot snowboards
Creation snowboards

All the best with the boards and company guys


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

烤鸭的滑雪板*
滑雪板 （hua xue ban）
We Couldn't Think of a Name 
Stupid Boards (for your Stupid Ass): SBSA
Peak Influenced Design(s) 
Snow Influenced Design(S)**
Winter Fever ***
Underground Design Company
Backyard Productions
Buy Us a Beer （BUB）
SearchLight Boards (SLB, otherwise you won't show up as an acronym)
Sudden Design**** Snowboards**
Hippie Boards
Free Pow! Boards
Pow'D
雷锋的滑雪板*****

*Trust me, it's good
**Just for the acronym
*** Or Snow or Powder or Whatever... White Fever Boards? haha
****or Death if you want to be even less subtle
***** You'd be huge in China if the government doesn't take offense
or you could always do...
Always Winter
Walk
Forest Industry
Jake
Greece
No. (haha.... ahh... too obvious, and there's No Way! boards... so maybe "Maybe?")
Century (not that I don't like the guys at Sentury, haha)


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Just a couple more...

'Archetype' snowboards
'Global' snowboards
'Planet' snowboards
'Language' snowboards
'People' snowboards
'Life' snowboards
'Lifeform' snowboards

That'll do
Cheers


----------



## chiggah (Jul 17, 2011)

"R&D in Garage"


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

im going with 
Crust Snowboards
Bounded Boards
Foreign (cos its local) see what i did there lol
Mass/Masses(cos it aint mass prod)
State Snowboards
Wadeck (WA decks)
Baysik

Thats all i got, tried to keep it simple, ohh and ill have a true twin, traditional cambered 164, blunted tips, 268mm waist width, with some Never Summer Heritage style sidecut tech. cheers good luck with the company, ohh and i agree with BA too many boards out there that cost a shit load, come to Australia and they charge you damn near $1000 - $1200 for a Lib Tech or GNU, make some boards that are as good without trying to be selfish pricks (not that you are im sure)


----------



## FredTheShred (Jul 16, 2011)

*If the Helgasons can go with "Lobster"...*

... then this is wide open for anything random. I'll get back to you.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Blank boards, sell them with no top sheet and a single color base to take a little off the price.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

POWNW boards, hell I dunno...


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

walove said:


> Blank boards, sell them with no top sheet and a single color base to take a little off the price.


Blank Snowboards :: Making Snowboarding an Affordable Pastime



Yardsale Snowboards
Salve Snowboards
Portrait Snowboards


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Irahi said:


> On that note, you should have an absolutely not angry snowboard name.
> 
> Perhaps, "Rather Pleasant Snowboards" - Made by some alright guys.
> 
> Or there's the dark side of the force. Frostborn snowboards - because we're cold and angsty.


How about "Dark Side Snowboards"


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

If you want a local flavor, name it after something the locals would immediately identify with. Reading around a little bit about Fall City, what about something like:

Snoqualmie Snowboards


----------



## nomembername (Mar 21, 2011)

EverSnow

UnicornBoards

SickkkkkkSnowboards


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Old School said:


> ...so for those of you that dont know us, we're making boards up in Fall City, Wa. and we are ready to go to small scale production with the release of about 16 or so boards this year to give away to local pros and shops to test.
> 
> The names of the company that we are looking so far are "Fall Line Boards" and "Basement Snowboards". You have somethin better? Remember the whole idea here is that these are boards made locally by riders for riders.


How about "Old School"


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

The Snowboard Company


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I live in Issaquah so I think it's gotta have a shoutout to the area, but maybe a shoutout to the local hill....maybe named after some of your favorite runs....

Shot Six Snowboards
Eclipse Snowboards
Solitude Snowboards
Triple 60 Snowbaords
Piss Pass Snowboards (okay, maybe not that one)

Or on Crystal....
High Campbell


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Phro Zen Snowboards
Fuh-Q i-Ride Snowboards
Dragon Knuckles Snowboards (you are gonna pick this one so I'll take a 156W please, thx)


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

abominable snowboards, if we can make a board for big foot, we can make one for you.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Justin said:


> abominable snowboards, if we can make a board for big foot, we can make one for you.


Sorry, The Abbominable Snowman and Bigfoot are not related....everyone knows that.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Below deck
Brah boards
Concrete decks
Geoduck dejks
Snow clams
Salmon tails
Chowdaah spoons
Mutha land decks
Above the sound
Snow pack
Your fuckin drinking water
Bangor decks
In the pines
Fur or fir deckz
Big fir dicks
Sasquatch dijks
Poo pokers
Pnw poey sticks


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

schmitty34 said:


> Sorry, The Abbominable Snowman and Bigfoot are not related....everyone knows that.


i was told they were distant cousines... twice removed or something.


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd rather buy from someone who has the love for snowboarding... just like I don't buy from non-skater owned shops for decks....

It hasn't been done to death haha.. it's supporting the ones who do it for the right reasons.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

I like poo poker, or chowder spoon. I agree with ba, build a cheap all mountain board that can rip the shit out of anything. Avoid park boards the market is flooded with those. I disagree with him about the built by riders aspect, I think its great, look at mervin, neversummer, signal, venture. All well respected compaines that employ riders in us factories. 

Hope you have talked with the guys behind happymonkey and northfork snowboards, both are right in your area and gave making custom boards a shot and gave it up due to the low demand, and the time and cost to do custom or hi end construction at home.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Jibtah said:


> I'd rather buy from someone who has the love for snowboarding... just like I don't buy from non-skater owned shops for decks....
> 
> It hasn't been done to death haha.. it's supporting the ones who do it for the right reasons.


The marketing angle has been done to death though. The only way to know if they're truly living by that ideal (and what the hell does the ideal even actually mean) is to have a personal relationship with them. They don't even need to market it if you're coming from that personal of a view. Pretty much every other company makes some mention about how they're "for riders" or "run by riders", so that's why saying or claiming they're "by riders for riders" doesn't carry much weight.


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

I see what you're saying... Ok.

Yeah I agree with you, definitely overdone. 
I meant I still cling to the whole we snowboard, it's not about the money (which every business kind of is. >_>) but that they do it for the riders not so they can plaster their logos everywhere - make billions and then go live in Miami. 

I still think the love over money tattoo designs for that new company was pretty clever.


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

...Limitless...


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

I say skip bringing boards into shops, and bring them straight to the hill. Connect with the riders, while being able to offer quality boards at a good price. I bought a board online from signal their first year of production, kind of a risk from a company with out a reputation but the good price made it worth the risk. They only offered one model that first year, then later expanded the brand.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Sticks.

10char/


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Rebel Snowboards
Renegade Snowboards
Poser Snowboards

What about naming them after a type of snowflake? 
Guide to Snowflakes
You could tie in the flake design to the logo?


----------



## FredTheShred (Jul 16, 2011)

Jibtah said:


> I meant I still cling to the whole we snowboard, it's not about the money (which every business kind of is. >_>) but that they do it for the riders not so they can plaster their logos everywhere - make billions and then go live in Miami.


Best not to get sentimental about this. Everyone has bills to pay - so you are either in it for the money, and its a business - or its just a hobby. You can't really be both and succeed unless your definitions of success is earning a few beer tokens and having another full time job.

A couple more

Digital Snowboards <- I quite like this one.
General Snowboards

I'm pretty sure whatever you commit to will be fine. I know people who have started companies (tech), and beat themselves up about the name for ages, and end up with some ridiculous play on a Latin word or something, but 3 weeks down the line, it just is what it is, and it sounds fine!


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

Over the Top Snowboards (OTT)


----------



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

The name you should go with is Last Chance Snowboards (LC Boards). This way you have a lot of style with a little local flavor. Not only will you connect with the locals because of the saloon and its history of the trading post, but you will spark the interest of others. It is simple, catchy, and sounds just right for you guys. Goodluck!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Cascade Boards, or Cascade Range Boards if you're looking for the 3 letter abbreviation for internet search purposes. Spell it however, but that's local homage and catchy at the same time. Besides, why not name it after the boards proving grounds.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Home Brew 

The Poo - This one could have very fun names for models like "Corn"

Anti Matter


----------



## Casper (May 22, 2011)

Kraven Moorehead Board Company

Chronic Obsession Board Company- put pot leaf and bud graphics, skunk scratch and sniff smell, use hemp somewhere in the construction. there's not a day that someone hasn't been tokin' a roach a few chairs ahead of me on the lift, or that there aren't at least a half a dozen people at any given time getting tuned up in the parking lot.


it's late. i'll have to come back to this later to put in better thoughts


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

It all depends on what kind of crowd you are targeting. Are you guys looking for something more mainstream and a little more conservative like Burton or are you guys looking for something more funky.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

Last Call Snowboards
Your Mom's Board Co.
Sesh Snowboards
Backyard Board Co.
BUFU Boards (By Us, Fuck U)
Slack Snowboards
Shack Snowboard Co.
Addicted Board Co.
Lunch Lady Snowboards
Snack Pack Snowboards
Half Pint Board Co.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's my best shot...

*BassLine Snowboards* - Helping You Rock The Fall Lines

Musical theme for your cambers too.

Classical bassline - posi camber

Rocker bassline - rocker duh!

Classic Rock - hybrid

Hip Hop - flatline coz that's what gangsters make you do


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

Bonk Boards
Whiteout Snoboards
Inspecta Decks
Drama Snowboard Co.
Plank Snowboards
2x4 Board Co.
Booters Board Co.
Serious Snowboards
Bluebird Board Co.
Shovel Snowboards
Tracked Out Board Co.



just letting the mind flow here....know some are strange


----------



## Sour*D83 (Jul 23, 2011)

I would name mine PURE snowboards.


----------

